# Started up a ratty comic strip :) Adventures of Timmo!



## Kevin<3Mai (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am Mai, and I draw for fun. Recently I have been inspired to write a comic about my ratties, cause they are so silly.

Here is one:









Check out my blogspot if you want to read more! My goal is to draw one per day. 

http://timmoandteebles.blogspot.com/

Mai


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I like it


----------



## NocturnalNerd (Mar 14, 2014)

I think this is a very cute idea. I like your style.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Your style is very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Cute!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

